# Problems w/ Freedom Munitions Ammo



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

First off let me state, I'm not one to try to talk bad about a company on the internet to exact revenge or out of spite. I just need some real unbiased advice.

Background: We have 3 S&W Shields in 9mm-all purchased within the last year. We have never had a problem with any of them going bang using various brands of ammo (including Tula). I came across Freedom Munitions on another forum. It was highly recommended there and on here. I ordered 500 rounds of 115 gr. RN New and 250 rounds of 115 gr. XTP Hornady New. It arrived. A couple of weeks later I ordered another 500 rounds of 115 gr. RN New since it was on sale.

As of yesterday, we've shot 300-400 rounds of the RN and had 17 duds. We have yet to have a dud with the XTP (maybe 100 rounds). I would say that maybe I have a firing pin issue, but this has happened in all three guns. All of the duds have tried to be re-fired in other guns with no luck.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Call them. I think they will make it right.


----------



## JBuck132 (Feb 9, 2014)

Well first thing is firstâ€¦ trying to re-fire duds isn't always the best idea. They are duds, let them be duds. 
I donâ€™t know about you but I donâ€™t trust my life with freedom munitions ammo. They are a great place to get a ton of target rounds. I personally have never had an issue with any of their ammo and I will say I shoot a lot of their 9mm. if I were you I would start with your guns and see if they show the same issue with other rounds. It may also be the ammo but I wouldn't be quick to say so since you havenâ€™t really put a verity of different brand rounds through the gun after it started going south ( just assuming). Seeing that you have run across 17 duds, something is definitely wrong. Hope you get the issue resolved quickly and when you do, post your findings. 
-Safe shooting-


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

Have you attempted to resolve it with freedom munitions yet?


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Maybe its the pics but that looks like very light primer strikes. Are they the same as the ones that went boom?


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

muney pit said:


> Maybe its the pics but that looks like very light primer strikes. Are they the same as the ones that went boom?


That was my first impulse, but (to the naked eye anyway) they do look similar in depth to the spent rounds. In addition, it's happened in all three guns, which would rule out a short firing pin.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

andre3k said:


> Have you attempted to resolve it with freedom munitions yet?


I have called and they are needing the Lot Number (which is at home, of course).

I am not looking to get reimbursed for the duds. I am not looking talk negative about a company. FM is extremely professional and I have referred a number of people to them.

I pose the question on here to see if anyone has had a similar experience. Is it that the S&W Shields doesn't like FM ammo? Maybe the S&W M&P line might have a problem with FM ammo? Has anybody been getting a large number of FM duds lately? ie. bad batch


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

I have fired over 1000 rds of FM 9mm, not a dud yet. Shooting a Springfield XDM


----------



## Texas1960 (Jun 20, 2009)

Not a dud or failure with any 9mm or 40 cal rounds I've fired. So far about 200 each.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Some brands of primers used in Ammo are quite a bit harder than others. If they fire fine in another gone, it could be a problem with your pistol; weak hammer/striker spring, short firing pin, or too much headspace in the chamber. IT could also be the ammo too, contaminated primers, or primers not seated all the way. Hard to be sure from the photos, but those look like pretty light primer strikes.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> That was my first impulse, but (to the naked eye anyway) they do look similar in depth to the spent rounds. In addition, it's happened in all three guns, which would rule out a short firing pin.


Yea but it could be the primers are to far in somehow or like has been said, not pressed in fully. I would call them but also get the calipers and check. Maybe even take them apart, if you have reloading stuff. Stuff like that would make me OCD until i fingered it.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Approx 5,000 9mm fired from Glock and Sig....

All RN re- man'd .... 

Only issues I have are from using dirty after market mags. from bring dropped in the dirt...then I get FTF.... 

I also had one case not reject correctly and the empty case turned backward on to the next round locking up the pistol ..... It was a trip, as I was in the middle of a shoot designed to induce mag failur and I could not even pull the mag out .... 

None of mine or my classes Freedom ammo failed- in 6 different days....

I'm not saying they won't fail.... I'm only giving you first hand intel .....

I do encourage you to reach out to them....as I have read here on 2cool they take customer service to a high lvl


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> I have called and they are needing the Lot Number (which is at home, of course).
> 
> I am not looking to get reimbursed for the duds. I am not looking talk negative about a company. FM is extremely professional and I have referred a number of people to them.
> 
> I pose the question on here to see if anyone has had a similar experience. Is it that the S&W Shields doesn't like FM ammo? Maybe the S&W M&P line might have a problem with FM ammo? Has anybody been getting a large number of FM duds lately? ie. bad batch


I only asked that because the manufacturer needs to know if there is a possible issue with the ammo. It may help other people along the way that are having the same issue with the same lot number. They might not issue a refund but you might get a credit for more ammo. I would just like to see how their customer service responds to this. Keep us updated.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

My first thought was lite strike like others have mentioned. So I went digging around in my range bag. Here is a spent round for comparison.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

andre3k said:


> I only asked that because the manufacturer needs to know if there is a possible issue with the ammo. It may help other people along the way that are having the same issue with the same lot number. They might not issue a refund but you might get a credit for more ammo. I would just like to see how their customer service responds to this. Keep us updated.


You're right. When I spoke with them, they seemed genuinely concerned and wanted to get to the bottom of it. Very nice and courteous. I'm getting the lot number to them tomorrow.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

sleepersilverado said:


> My first thought was lite strike like others have mentioned. So I went digging around in my range bag. Here is a spent round for comparison.


That's significantly deeper than my primer strikes. Thanks for the pic. But, again, why on all three pistols? Hopefully, I'll know something more tomorrow.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

If your primer strikes on rounds that fired are just about as shallow as the duds, I'd say it is a mechanical issue with the guns. An easy way to check is to get a bullet puller and pull the bullet. Take now empty case and put in a different type 9mm and pull the trigger. If it goes bang, it is your guns, if it goes click then it is a primer problem. BTW- if you do this, primers are pretty loud so do it in an area that won't upset the neighbors or the wife.

I had a similar issue with one of my guns. Turns out light primer strikes cause by uneven hammer face not hitting firing pin square. Gunsmith worked the hammer down a few thousandths and bang, every time now. Have shot a lot of FM ammo with no issues.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I met the folks of their parent company at the SHOT Show last week. Really good folks in my opinion. I'm sure they will help you solve the issue.


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

they need to tighten their quality control. 
there are lots of stories like this floating around.


----------



## cajunautoxer (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm sure the amount of ammo they make there's always some issues. Hell how many rounds of 22 did Winchester recall last year. Give them a call. I haven't shot with Rudy since Fallen Brethren but then he still dealt with costumer's issues and he will make it right


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

While i understand they are gonna have a few slip by, its gettin kind of thick out there. In all calibers to. Here is a link to some bad 50bmg ammo and in that link a guy post another where a guy found a 9x18 in his 1k luger case and some with extream set back. I would just check it over real good before loading them myself.

http://www.ar15.com/forums/t_6_3/434046_Freedom_munitions.html


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

I talked with them on the phone on Monday and they requested lot numbers.

Here is the email that I sent on Tuesday:

_Recap: We have three different S&W M&P Shields in 9mm. We have had 17 duds so far in about 200-300 rounds of 9mm RN New that we recently purchased. We have experienced duds in all three Shields. We haven't had any duds with the Hornady. Prior to using FM ammo, we haven't had any duds using other ammo.

I recently received another 500 rounds of 9mm 115 RN New as a gift, I haven't used those yet.

Attached are the pics of the remaining boxes, along with a pic of the duds.

You have been a pleasure to deal with and thanks for your concern.
Mxxxx Mxxxx
(936) xxx-xxxx cell_

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
After not hearing from her, I called the next day and left a message to make sure that she received my email. Later that day, I got this email:

_Dear Mxxxx,
Thank you for the recap of our conversation. The pictures have been received as well. If you have an opportunity to try the new box of 9mm 115 
RN New ammunition you received as a gift, I would like to know if it will function as intended in your S&W M&P Shields. I do not believe you will have any issues with the new lot, but want to make certain before we issue the return label. Once you confirm that, we will make arrangement to have the ammunition returned to us and replacement ammunition shipped out to you. We will get this taken care of as soon as possible.

Have a wonderful day!

Best regards,
Lorrie_


----------



## down to fish (Jul 1, 2010)

Well, the same happened to me I purchased a few hundred round of 300 blkout from F.M. I had a few duds when I went to shooting my Remington model 7 AAC edition but, my 300 AAC AR ate them right up with no issues so I never bothered calling them. I had 7 out of 50 that were bad. My Remington never had issues with Remington ammo or vortex barnes so, im assuming it was a bad batch not good.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

Those guys are pumping some ammo out of that factory. All it takes is one employee to fall asleep at the wheel and you have a bad lot of ammo. I had a factory Hornady GMX 7mm-08 cartridge blow the the ejector and extractor out of one of my rifles last year. At least FM responded and are trying to make good on it.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

andre3k said:


> Those guys are pumping some ammo out of that factory. All it takes is one employee to fall asleep at the wheel and you have a bad lot of ammo. I had a factory Hornady GMX 7mm-08 cartridge blow the the ejector and extractor out of one of my rifles last year. At least FM responded and are trying to make good on it.


I had some Hornady 300 whisper blow the primers out of the case on ejection, major overpressure signs too. Pics and email to Hornady. Call back next day, sent old ammo in, call back next week with test results, new ammo in the mail plus an extra box. Pretty good service in my book...


----------



## JBuck132 (Feb 9, 2014)

maybe I've just been lucky with FM. the Glock 9mm has eaten a few thousand rounds and I've only had 4 failures. 2 of which were ejecting issues. I can live with them number. 

I honestly never knew that there was such an issue going around. I'm glad to hear that they unquestionably take responsibility for it at least. post back if the issue was solved with new ammo.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

I bet it is a batch of slightly harder manf primers in conjunction with the Shields lighter firing pin strikes. Do the rounds that fired on the first strike look the same?


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

bearintex said:


> I bet it is a batch of slightly harder manf primers in conjunction with the Shields lighter firing pin strikes. Do the rounds that fired on the first strike look the same?


I'll dig some out and post some pics.


----------



## tx.fishead (Jun 4, 2005)

I'd pull the bullet out of at least a couple....just to see if there is powder in it and to measure the case length, I believe 9mm headspaces on the case mouth, if it was short that would make for a light pin hit.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Even if there is no powder in them, the primer alone would move the bullet out into the barrel.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

Primer strikes do look weak like said above. Might clean out the fireing pin holes and make sure not fowled. Put a pencil with the eraser down in an empty barrel with the pistol facing up. The fireing pin should make the pencil clear the barrel. It is weird you are having the same prob with 3 pistols.


----------



## Gxw22 (Jan 13, 2014)

I've always found FM to be quite professional. I use their reman 9mm for practice and load the mags with defensive rounds. I wouldn't use someone else's reloads for self defence.


----------

